# CBS NCAA Coverage Maps????



## Bob Heymann (Jan 29, 2007)

I have seen one map (which was awesome to view) for one of the Thursday games which shows which areas of the country are getting which games, including those which are part of the flex and constant areas.

Does anyone have a link to the other maps??

I know that they are somewhere on the cstv site but I can't find them!! 

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Heymann (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is the one I found but I would like to see the others if anyone knows where they are!!!

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/bige/sports/m-baskbl/auto_pdf/pitt-wrightst.pdf


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Cool.. I don't watch basketball but like the map showing all of the CBS affiliates. Any idea where ones can be found for NBC, Fox, and ABC?


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> Cool.. I don't watch basketball but like the map showing all of the CBS affiliates. Any idea where ones can be found for NBC, Fox, and ABC?


Same here. I couldn't find one for NBC or FOX, but I did find one for ABC. 
For some reason I can't post the link, but if you do a Google search for: ABC map network, you'll see a link to an ABC map for a Missouri-Nebraska game from last fall.


----------

